# Cuddly Male Rats - Essex



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

We have some lovely cuddly male rats needing good loving forever homes.

Ages 8-12 months:
Charlie - silver fawn
Grumpy - champagne hooded
Badger - black hooded
Weasley - Cinnamon
TeddyBear - Champagne
Gordon - Husky
Ice - Pew

Ages 2-4 months:
Olly - husky
Toby - husky
Sparky - husky
Truman - bluish
Baloo - blue
Ludo - white/cream

These boys were living in a group of 32 so they need a home where they will get the individual love and attention they need. They are very friendly and Love cuddles. These boys are not ready until the 13th of June but can be reserved before then. 
They do all get along together but can be split into pairs or groups
We are in Southend on sea in Essex


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Ludo and Olly are now reserved, the rest are still looking


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

TeddyBear, Grumpy, Ice and Badger are still looking for a home either together or in 2 pairs.

Sparky and Toby are looking for a home together.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

do you still have baloo, weasley and truman?


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

No Sorry,

Just TeddyBear, Grumpy, Ice, Badger, Sparky & Toby left

We do have a number of girls too


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Still looking


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Toby and Sparky are reserved.

Badger and Ice are now living together as a pair and can not be seperated.

Grumpy and TeddyBear are currently living as a pair but we are keeping our eye on them to make sure they get along well.


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Badger and Ice are now reserved to go to their new home tomorrow!!


Grumpy and TeddyBear are still looking


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Grumpy and TeddyBear are still looking for a new loving home.

TeddyBear is a big softie who enjoys his cuddles and coming out.
Grumpy is very friendly and likes cuddles but can bite when he is scared so needs an experienced rat loving home.

These two are brothers and need to stay together.


----------

